# Air bags (rear springs) 68 GTO



## deanhickey (Apr 6, 2015)

I am planning to refresh my rear suspension next year, the car came with rear air bags with dual filling points in the rear bumper. I know they are used for providing support with a heavy load, but is there any performance benefit derived from using them? They are not original so I am thinking of removing them when I change the springs. all opinions welcome.
Thanks,
Dean


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

I would remove them for a street car. They help when racing to help plant the right rear tire. I ran the right one at 10-20 pounds, and the left one at 4.


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

I added those (Air Lift kit 60744) to mine a couple years ago as a substitute for the factory air-shocks listed on the PHS and plumbed into the single schrader valve in the trunk. I did this to stiffen it a bit and keep it level when the trunk is loaded - not raise the rear. It drives nice.


----------

